# konosuke hd or gesshin ginga?



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Wich one is better? Pros and cons of both knifes?

Compare them and weigh them up against each other?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Are you talking the white #2 Gesshin Ginga or stainless?  The HD is semistainless it won't get you a cool looking patina, just some hazy colored stain.  The carbon ginga would get a patina and the stainless is, well,  stainless.

Both are lasers and I'm sure you'll get great cutting performance either way.   Someone mentioned better fit and finish on Ginga, not that konosuke fit and finish is a slouch.

I don't like ho wood handles.  I know konosuke has some ebony handle options and others, but usually out of stock.  You could order direct from them and get whatever handle you want.  JKI sells a few different rehandles, I like ichii or burnt chestnut better than ho wood by far.


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Leaning towards Stainless gesshin ginga how is the steel and geometry/profile compared to each other?


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

And what is best Stainless or white steel gesshin ginga?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Call Jon about it.  He knows everything about his inventory because he hand picked the steel, geometry, etc with the maker.  He's been very helpful each time I've called and he might even say things you haven't even considered in your shopping yet.


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Okey yeah talking with him on mail now.  really likes how he puts you wishes as a customer in front of everything and really trying to get you the best products for you needs


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Just wishin to get all innputs  any here on gesshin ginga or kono hd2?


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Just ordered myself a hd2 270mm cant wait :-D


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Picks and review when you get it please.


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Ofc, just hope it is as good as i think


----------

